

Ask HN: I was contacted by a Google Adwords strategist. Legit? Helpful? - mattcurry

I got a phone call and email from someone with a @google.com email, which I believe means they are a Google employee. They wanted to do a consultation on my AdWords account.  Has anyone done this?  Was it useful?<p>Here's the email:
Hi there,<p>I hope you are well.<p>I just wanted to email you to remind you about the personalized consultation offer I sent for your AdWords account xxx-xxx-xxxx a few weeks ago. I’ve identified some new opportunities to improve the advertising performance for your website so I would like to set up a phone consultation to help your business get the most out of your Google AdWords campaigns in 2012.<p>As I mentioned in my previous email this is a free service that we are offering to selected customers for a limited time. If you are interested in discussing changes and improvements we can make to your account please let me know. Just reply to this email by Friday, February 24th* with your phone number and specify the best days and times for me to call you.<p>You’ll need to have access to your AdWords account during our phone call so we can go through things that will help your performance e.g. new features that are tailored to your advertising goals and can help you acquire more leads within your set budget or ideas that can help you increase your return-on-investment. You are also welcome to suggest other topics that are currently relevant to your AdWords advertising.<p>Sincerely,<p>xxx
Account Strategist
The Google AdWords team
======
kichuku88
IMO Google adwords employees do contact customers directly out of the box.
Once I got a letter in my house addressed to me which also had my google
account id offering me free adwords credit.I really really don't know how that
person got all those details. I hadn't even heard of adwords during that time.
But when I use the free code in that letter, it worked.

I also saw similar incidents with my friends and also one friend had also
received a similar email to what you have received. If you had been using
email for may years, then I am sure you will know how to tell spam from ham
Good luck to you with your offer

------
vrikhter
Yes I'm familiar. Do not use their services. They don't know your business,
your customers or your market. Most importantly they have no clue about your
business model. They will spend a lot of money for you and you'll get minimum
value.

~~~
connor
I agree, you're much better off just reading up on Adwords yourself. These
advisors tend to waste your time.

------
alanfang
Don't, if you're at all familiar with adwords they won't have any new
information or optimization strategies. You also run the risk your "account
strategist" will see something that they decide is against the Adwords policy
and ban you.

